# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  Project J-deite, transforming robot, Japan

## Airicist

Website - j-deite.jp

youtube.com/projectjadeite

Project leader - BRAVE ROBOTICS Inc.

Project partner - Asratec Corp.

Project supporter - Takara Tomy

Creators  - Wataru Yoshizaki of Asratec and Kenji Ishida of Brave Robotics

----------


## Airicist

J-deite Quarter Progress report 2014/10 

Published on Oct 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

BRAVE ROBOTICS "J-DEITE QUARTER"

Published on Oct 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

J-deite Quarter deformation motion 1

Published on Oct 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

J-deite Quarter Progress report 2014/11

Published on Nov 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Project J-deite Progress report 2015/06

Published on Jun 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

J-deite RIDE

Published on Apr 25, 2018

----------

